# Digital PH meter versus ph tests



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I am unhappy with the results I am getting with PH tests. I have API and Salifert PH tests and they don't agree, nor are either one very accurate.
Since I have vision problems, color matching to a chart is a real challenge for me.
Can anyone recommend a good, accurate, Digital PH meter. I have looked and prices seem to range from under $20 to over $150.
I can't keep fish alive and I believe it is due to PH since everything else is okay.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In that case I could see wanting one, especially if you deal with values that jump from time to time. I've used the ones from pinpoint. No matter the brand you choose, you'll have to also buy cleaning and calibration fluids to keep it accurate. Not so sure because they are digital they are anymore accurate though.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hannah Test
American Marine
pH Meters| Hanna Instruments, USA
Welcome to American Marine Inc.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> In that case I could see wanting one, especially if you deal with values that jump from time to time. I've used the ones from pinpoint. No matter the brand you choose, you'll have to also buy cleaning and calibration fluids to keep it accurate. Not so sure because they are digital they are anymore accurate though.


With my vision problem, a digital readout will be more helpful than trying to match between colors on a chart that I can't see that well anyway.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Hannah Test
> American Marine
> pH Meters| Hanna Instruments, USA
> Welcome to American Marine Inc.


I'll check them out.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most fish are very ph tolerant (not Discus or Salt Water fishes), so long as any change is gradual. The usual reasons for fish loss is dirty water or bad temperature. Remember that meters all require some type of caibfration of their probe, not ph. You could also take a sample of your water to your local fish store and have them test it for you, this would confirm any results you get. They will usually use strips.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Most fish are very ph tolerant (not Discus or Salt Water fishes), so long as any change is gradual. The usual reasons for fish loss is dirty water or bad temperature. Remember that meters all require some type of caibfration of their probe, not ph. You could also take a sample of your water to your local fish store and have them test it for you, this would confirm any results you get. They will usually use strips.


My primary problem is with my FOWLR marine tank. My Freshwater fish are doing fine, although a PH meter would help there also. Because of my vision problem I do not have a drivers license so frequent trips to a LFS are not possible since none are within walking distance, and I live in the country where there is no public transportation.


----------



## LeonLee (Aug 3, 2012)

I've used the ones from pinpoint. No matter the brand you choose, you'll have to also buy cleaning and calibration fluids to keep it accurate.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

LeonLee said:


> I've used the ones from pinpoint. No matter the brand you choose, you'll have to also buy cleaning and calibration fluids to keep it accurate.


I ended up buying the Hanna digital tester. I also bought a refractometer.
I have a yellow tang and two yellow tail damsels in my tank that I have now had for almost six months. They are happy, healthy and fun to watch.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ph is killing the fish? I must investigate says my brain. What are your levels all around? Do you have any pictures of your set up? - N


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Nereus7 said:


> Ph is killing the fish? I must investigate says my brain. What are your levels all around? Do you have any pictures of your set up? - N


My set up pictures are in my gallery. PH won't kill the fish if you can get a proper measurement, and keep it where it needs to be. If your test is way off, and you try to correct it, then where you end up will kill the fish.

My PH always tested at 8.o but I could not get it any higher. A digital meter showed I was closer to 8.5

My salinity hydrometer always showed 1.020 no matter how much salt I added. Refractometer showed I was at 1.026

Now my readings always show PH 8.0 - 8.1 Salinity 1.025-1.026
Ammonia 0 - Nitrite 0 - Nitrate <5

I do one water change once per month of 10 gallons. Mostly, I leave them alone and let them live.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have hanna salinity tester(digital). The equipment is of good quality and very reliable. I wouldn't be without ever again.


----------

